# Glass Planaria Trap



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried one of these glass Planaria traps? I got one but haven't caught a single Planaria with it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Matt - try the normal water bottle method - worked fine for me.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What did you use for bait?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Betta pellets  or any meat pellets - *make sure the bottle is well burried in the gravel -* i had a couple of juvie shrimp that some how got into the trap and I lost them.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I used raw beef, chicken and shrimp with some success, but I was nervous about leaving the trap with these raw meats in the water very long.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Had some success when I didn't feed the tank for 2 weeks but still only got a few at most. I used some pellets with high protein levels, maybe raw foods would be more effective but never tried it


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My friend suggested mysis shrimp. I'm trying those now but I only have freeze dried ones. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

how do you make this trap? and make sure no shrimp get caught i have some in my planted 75 aswell..

ive seen these guys around my tank but didnt know i could do anything about them


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

okay i saw the youtube video to make the trap,,
but whats the best food to catch them with? i dont wanna pollute the water at all


any suggestions? 

anyone catch any yet


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

any type of food will do - i use pellets - usually within 10 - 12 hrs you do a bunch of the critters in the trap - i usually flush them down - i understand overfeeding is usually the cause - i have run the trap twice a week and there was a marked difference in the tank.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm using a trap like this








I haven't caught one yet. I'm going to try an earthworm stick next.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used an algae pellets the ones that disintegrate fast....they smell it and are all over it, then I just scoop them up with the pellet in a net and flush them.

I will try the bottle thing though as I think they are responsible for the deaths of many shrimps....either through them eating the shrimp food, or they somehow sting the shrimp? Either way they are OUTTA HERE!!!


----------

